# Transferring HD programs to Roamio



## scottkathi (Sep 14, 2001)

I'm about to buy a Roamio box to replace one of my HD boxes. I have many hours of programs on my HD boxes that I'd like to transfer to the new Roamio. 

Can I just transfer them to my PC, then transfer them to the Roamio once it's set up?

Also, will I be able to transfer programs between the Roamio and an existing HD XL?

Thanks! 
Scott


----------



## Alan_r (Sep 13, 2013)

Why not just skip a step and keep the HD on and transfer directly to the Roamio?

But yes, you could transfer to a PC then to the Roamio if you want.

Ive done both.
Used the Roamio to transfer from the HD and also used kmttg with pytivo to do a tivo -> PC -> tivo transfer. (when I wanted to strip commercials)


----------



## scottkathi (Sep 14, 2001)

Thanks! 
I wasn't aware that you could transfer from the HD directly to the Roamio.

Scott


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

Anything network you can do with your HD boxes you can do HD <--> Roamio.

Problem is once you experience the fifth Gen you're gonna want to replace you're other S3 HD as well.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You can transfer *unprotected* programs to your PC.. e.g. with the official Tivo app, or with third party free software like kmttg.

You can then transfer these shows to the new Tivo.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

Alan_r said:


> Why not just skip a step and keep the HD on and transfer directly to the Roamio?
> 
> But yes, you could transfer to a PC then to the Roamio if you want.
> 
> ...


We've only got one TV system in the house ... with an Airport Express as a network extender that ties the TIVO system to FIOS.

I have a ton of SD and HD programs on a 2TB TIVOHD that I'll want to transfer to a new Roamio I just bought - 
I don't want to loop them through my Mac - just TIVO to TIVO is fine.

I figure I'd hook the Roamio up to my FIOS and HT system and such with the HDMI and optical cables - then somehow tie the older TIVOHD to it.

How exactly do I do this - do I just connect a network cable between the two boxes to do the copy?
(We don't have HBO or any premium channels, mostly Deadliest Catch in SD, and the Jimmy Buffet Gulf Coast concert)

Haven't activated the Roamio yet (waiting for a 3TB AV-GP from NewEgg) ... but should have all the parts by Saturday.

Oh - is there a way to copy my Season Pass settings from the TIVOHD to the new Roamio?


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

thewebgal said:


> We've only got one TV system in the house ... with an Airport Express as a network extender that ties the TIVO system to FIOS.
> 
> I have a ton of SD and HD programs on a 2TB TIVOHD that I'll want to transfer to a new Roamio I just bought -
> I don't want to loop them through my Mac - just TIVO to TIVO is fine.
> ...


I am going through this process now.

Connect your new Roamio to your home network (wired or wireless) just like your existing TivoHD is connected.

I think you will need to activate the Roamio so you can get the media key for your network. During the initial setup, you will need to manually connect to the Tivo service once or twice, possibly reboot your Roamio to get everything up-to-date.

Once Roamio is activated & updated, have the old TivoHD connect to Tivo service so the TivoHD will know about the Roamio. You should be able to go to the bottom of My Shows on the Roamio to see your TivoHD's listing to do transfers.



thewebgal said:


> Oh - is there a way to copy my Season Pass settings from the TIVOHD to the new Roamio?


The best way I found is to login to tivo.com, use the SeasonPass Manager to update the SP.

Good luck


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

yukit said:


> The best way I found is to login to tivo.com, use the SeasonPass Manager to update the SP.


If you have more than a few dozen season passes to copy over, I recommend using kmttg instead of the Tivo online season pass manager.

I have 120 season passes. The online SP manager wouldn't copy all at once, so I had to break the copies into small batches. I had a lot of problems once I copied over 50 season passes, and the site became unusable after I copied about 70 season passes.

And yes, transfer the recordings directly from the HD to the Roamio when both of them are on the network. It's the easiest way. You can queue them all up without waiting for each transfer to finish.


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

chrispitude said:


> If you have more than a few dozen season passes to copy over, I recommend using kmttg instead of the Tivo online season pass manager.
> 
> I have 120 season passes. The online SP manager wouldn't copy all at once, so I had to break the copies into small batches. I had a lot of problems once I copied over 50 season passes, and the site became unusable after I copied about 70 season passes.
> 
> ...


Good point to use kmttg to copy SP.
I have been able to use the online version the last couple of times, but kmttg's re-order option is easier to use. For Roamio with 6 tuners, I didn't bother to re-order.

I have been transferring a 5GB program from my XL to Roamio at about 30Mbps. This works out to about 30 mins. 
I was wondering if I get much better throughput if I put the Roamio on wired ethernet instead of wireless. I am guessing no since the bottleneck is probably at the XL end.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

I did install and get kmttg working ... 
So - is there no way to keep the Jimmy Buffett concert and some other things I've held onto for a while? 
I'm guessing the mustard yellow highlight in kmttg means its copy protected? I don't want to sell it, just put it on the TIVO Roamio!


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

I installed and used kmttg to move several programs from my Premiere to my PC. So far I've copied an episode of SNL, Big Bang Theory and The Daily Show with Jon Stewart. I played one of them on my PC so the transfer must have worked. I did let kmttg download additional programs that allow decrypt, Ad Detect, Ad Cut, encode and metadata.


----------



## deathopie (Jul 16, 2010)

Can you do this Tivo HD to Roamio transfer if you've swapped the cable card to the Roamio? I haven't bought the Roamio yet, but one of the wife approval factors is if she won't lose her shows that are already recorded on the old Tivo.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

Apparently so. I moved the cable Card from the TivoHD to the Roamio - Roamio seems to be just fine, and I've scrolled down the content list to see my old TICO and have set a number of shows to transfer over - but - the TivoHD is V E R Y slow - look like its transfer rate is about 9.5Mbps and the Roamio is around 30 ...


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

kmttg is useful for transferring the season passes, but it won't help you transfer recordings.

To transfer recordings, have both TiVos powered on and connected to the network at the same time. From the Roamio, you'll be able to browse the recordings on the other TiVo, then select and queue them to transfer over.

You can do this recording transfer even if you've already moved the CableCard to the Roamio. I did need to wait some time for the Roamio to be activated so that transfers (which are considered a "network operation") were enabled.


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

chrispitude said:


> kmttg is useful for transferring the season passes, but it won't help you transfer recordings...


It looks like it can't with HD units. Under the Season Passes it only lists the Roamio and not the HDs. 

Oops, you need to add the TiVo.com username and password for older TiVo's in the kmttg config.


----------



## NJguy (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry folks but I'm getting confused reading all of this.

So does kmttg allow me to copy all of my shows (or at least those not protected) to my computer so I can take out that drive and put in a bigger hard drive?

Next, will I be able to transfer the recordings on my computer back the new hard drive that was installed in my Roamio Plus.

Thanks.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

NJguy said:


> Sorry folks but I'm getting confused reading all of this.
> 
> So does kmttg allow me to copy all of my shows (or at least those not protected) to my computer so I can take out that drive and put in a bigger hard drive?
> 
> ...


I think the operative Q is which Tivo do you have and what is the Network transfer rate. 
My old TivoHD seems to be 9 Mbps, which is horribly slow for a season of F1 races in HD and maybe 20 or so other HD shows ...

Got 2 floors and opposite ends of the house between the FIOS router and Airport Extreme (N) in my upstairs office,
and the media room with the TIVOs and an Airport Express N - 
its an older house so running wiring between them isn't the easiest task in the world.
Maybe I've got to bite the bullet & get a Cat5 run between them.


----------



## NJguy (Sep 11, 2013)

thewebgal said:


> I think the operative Q is which Tivo do you have and what is the Network transfer rate.
> My old TivoHD seems to be 9 Mbps, which is horribly slow for a season of F1 races in HD and maybe 20 or so other HD shows ...


Have a Roamio Plus and an Airport Extreme B/G/N and I can hardwire computer just about anywhere in my house to increase speed vs. wireless.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

NJguy said:


> Sorry folks but I'm getting confused reading all of this.
> 
> So does kmttg allow me to copy all of my shows (or at least those not protected) to my computer so I can take out that drive and put in a bigger hard drive?
> 
> ...


You can use kmttg to copy the non-protected shows TO your computer. To get them back to the TiVo after upgrading the drive you will have to use pyTiVo or TiVo Desktop. kmttg doesn't have a server, so it can't send them back.


----------



## NJguy (Sep 11, 2013)

ggieseke said:


> You can use kmttg to copy the non-protected shows TO your computer. To get them back to the TiVo after upgrading the drive you will have to use pyTiVo or TiVo Desktop. kmttg doesn't have a server, so it can't send them back.


Thanks for the info. I will try to find pyTiVo or just use the TiVo Desktop to do this.


----------



## marlborobell (Jun 21, 2002)

In my area (Charter in central MA), _all_ HD shows (even the networks) are flagged Copy-Once and won't transfer to a PC. Does that mean that if I buy a Roamio and transfer service to it, I either have to lose these shows or, ahem, find extra-legal means to get hold of the content? Does it also mean that anything I record on the Roamio won't be viewable on a mini or iPad?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You cannot transfer those shows. I'm willing to bet you could find legal ways to get this same content to the Roamio.

Streaming within the home is not an issue.


----------

